# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Πρόβλημα με παλιά philips

## electronick1

Ξαφνικά πατάω το κουμπί και κάνει αυτό το θόρυβο.διαβασα σε διαφορά θέματα για τρανζίστορ κ πυκνωτές μήπως ξέρει κάποιος έμπειρος τι ακριβώς είναι;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Νίκο,
γράψε μας το μοντέλο της PHILIPS για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.
Ο ήχος μοιάζει σαν διαρροή Υ.Τ. ή κάτι σαν σαν να γίνεται να προσπαθήσει να ξεκινήσει να δίνει Υ.Τ. στην οθόνη αλλά για κάποιο λόγο αυτή να κόβεται.
Πιθανή καταστροφή του TRN ενίσχυσης Υ.Τ. (BUT11A) αλλά και πιθανή διαρροή στο Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. πράγμα απευκτέο γιατί είναι ασύμφορη η επισκευή
και γίνεται αν βρεις Μ/Τ με τ΄ ίδια ακριβώς στοιχεία.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## electronick1

Ναι βεβαίως παραθέτω τα στοιχεία.Δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω ο η ος ερχετε από κάπου εξει στο βάθος

----------


## johnkou

Να κοιταξει ο φιλος μηπως εχει σκασει ο πυκνωτης ο μπλε στα 2kv στο τρανζιστορ υψηλης πρωτα και μετα ελεγχος το but11,12,18 οποιο εχει.

----------


## electronick1

Σαν βλάβη πως φαινετε;Σας φαινετε οικείο;

----------


## Papas00zas

Αναλόγως εταιρία και χούγια.Οι philips είναι κακόφημες κυρίως για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.Το πρόβλημα είναι στο τροφοδοτικό και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχει βραχυκυκλωμένο ημιαγωγό.Ξεκίνα για έλεγχο τρανζίστορ και βλέπουμε τα υπόλοιπα μετά.

----------


## electronick1

Παιδιά δεν βρήκα κανένα τρανζίστορ but11 γενικά δεν βρήκα τρανζίστορ but

----------


## johnnyb

Πάνω στην πλακέτα έχει κωδικό  τον κωδικό σασί . Βρες τον  και από εκεί θα βρεις το Service manual  της συσκευής.  
Πρόσεχε τις τάσεις της συσκευής είναι επικίνδυνες και με τη συσκευή εκτός πρίζας  κρατάει τάση για αρκετή ώρα.

----------


## georgis

Για BU 208 ή BU 508 τη βλεπω αυτη.

----------


## electronick1

> Για BU 208 ή BU 508 τη βλεπω αυτη.


BU Νομίζω πήρε το μάτι μου αλλά δεν φαινόταν και καθαρά το εβγαζα σαν RU.Αν είναι BU είναι αυτό που ψάχνω;

----------


## johnnyb

Βασικές μετρήσεις μπορείς να κάνεις ? Παθητικά  εξαρτήματα , ένα διπολικό τρανζίστορ μπορείς να μετρήσεις ?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Νίκο,
από το 2ο post σου είχα γράψει να μας αναφέρεις ποιο είναι το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης που είναι τυπωμένο σ΄ αυτοκόλλητο 
στ΄ οπίσθιο κάλυμα της συσκευής.
Αν αυτό έχει ξεκολλήσει ή έχει ξεθοριάσει και δεν φαίνεται τότε τραβώντας προσεκτικα το σασί προς τ΄ έξω θα δεις σε κάποιο 
σημείο (πολύ πιθανόν κοντά στο θωρακισμένο Tuner ή κοντα στο βύσμα εισόδου Scart) γραμμένο με λευκά ή μαύρα ανεξίτηλα 
γράμματα το Chassis της συσκευής.
Με βάση αυτό ψάχνοντας στο google βρίσκεις την ιστοσελίδα από την οποία μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το Service Manual 
της τηλεόρασής σου και διαβάζοντας αυτό (όπως σου γράφει κι ο συνάδελφος Γιάννης από Θεσσαλία) μπορείς να προχωρήσεις 
στην επισκευή, τότε και μόνο τότε εφόσον είσαι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ κι έχεις τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις καθόσον όπως όλοι αναφέρουμε 
η τηλεόραση ακόμα κι εκτός πρίζας παροχής των 220V A.C. κρατά στο πυκνωτή του τροφ/κού κυρίως αλλά και σ΄ άλλα σημεία 
κάποιες τάσεις που μπορούν να σε βλάψουν.
Όταν σου έγραψα για το BUT11A τ΄  έκανα εκ πείρας (πολλές PHILIPS χρησιμοποιούν και στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό τους και στην 
ενίσχυση Υ.Τ. αυτό το TRN) αλλά δεν είχες δώσει πληροφορίες για το μοντέλο κι έτσι η αναφορά μου ήταν καθαρά ενδεικτική.
Φυσικά και το TRN είτε του παλμοτροφοδοτικού είτε της ενίσχυσης της οριζοντίου ταλάντωσης μπορεί να ΄ναι το BU208, ή το BU508 
και μάλιστα είναι δυσδιάκριτο καθόσον είναι βιδωμένο με μεταλλικό έλασμα πάνω σε ψήκτρα οπότε πρέπει να ξεβιδώσεις τη βίδα ν΄ αποσπάσεις 
το μεταλλικό έλασμα για να διαβάσεις το τύπο του.
Αν γνωρίζεις τ΄ αντικείμενο κι έχεις τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία και θέλεις να προχωρήσεις την επισκευή ξεκόλλησε το TRN BUβ¦ που είναι κοντά 
στον Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. (αυτόν που έχει καλώδιο που καταλήγει σε μία βεντούζα πάνω στη λυχνία της οθόνης), βάλε τη τηλεόραση στη πρίζα και δες αν 
ανάβει το μπροστινό LED και με συνδεδεμένη κεραία αν έχεις ήχο και μπορείς ν΄ επιτύχεις ν΄ αλλάζεις κανάλια από τον αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4.
Αν αυτά συμβαίνουν τότε το πρόβλημα αφού βέβαια ελέγξεις και το μπλε πυκνωτή booster (polyester γύρω στα 3KV) μήπως έχει ανοίξει, 
είναι στο κύκλωμα παραγωγής κι ενίσχυσης της Υ.Τ., διαφορετικά η βλάβη εντοπίζεται στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό.
Πρέπει λοιπόν κι επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά, εφ΄ όσον γνωρίζεις τ΄ αντικείμενο για τη δική πρώτα απ΄ όλα προσωπική ασφάλεια, 
να ξεκινήσεις όπως σου γράφω παραπάνω και μας ενημερώνεις στη πορεία για να δούμε αν μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε κι άλλες κατευθύνσεις.
Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις δείχνοντας κατά το δυνατόν ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ προσοχή.
Φιλικά.
           Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## chipakos-original

Αυτός μάλλον είναι θόρυβος switcing από το τροφοδοτικό ή ο Μ/Σ υψηλής που πάει να ανάψει.Λογικά το τροφοδοτικό είναι εντάξει αλλιώς δεν θα ακουγόταν τίποτε, απλά βλέπει βραχυκύκλωμα το οποίο είναι η αιτία που κόβει και ξανά και ξανά.Μπορεί να είναι από τρανζίστορ υψηλής μέχρι και vertical βραχυκυκλωμένο.

----------


## electronick1

Φαντάζομαι αυτό είναι το υποπτο τρανζίστορ,επίσης ο πυκνωτής οπτικα τουλάχιστον δεν δείχνει κάτι επιλήψιμο F8305ABB-1C18-4B14-A8B6-2BCAE8030D51.jpg708E07FA-9EF5-48E8-8204-3E3BAC724C9C.jpg

----------


## p270

ti na δειξει οπτικα ; οι πυκνωτες δεν σκανε παντα ουτε παντα βλεπεις υγρα γυρω τους για να ξερεις αν ειναι off το μετρας με esr αν δεν εχεις απλα τον αλλαζεις αλλωστε το κοστος ειναι μικρο 
απο την αλλη ολες οι βλαβες δεν ειναι απο πυκνωτες ,στην δικη σου περιπτωση ισως και ολοι να ειναι για πεταμα λογο ηλικιας τις συσκευης 
σιγουρα ομως εχει προβλημα και σε αλλα υλικα οπως το τρανζιστορ υψηλης το βγαζεις και το μετρας να δεις αν ειναι οκ ,αλλα παλι και αυτο φτηνο ειναι αν το βρεις βεβαια δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ποσο διαθεσιμο ειναι και απλα το αλλαζεις 

θελει ψαξιμο οπως σου γραφουν και ποιο εμπειροι απο εμενα στις tv ,και φυσικα μεγαλη προσοχη σε οτι κανεις

----------

pipilas (26-08-18)

----------


## electronick1

B215FF04-9CB1-49D5-BFEB-AC7DEC421C2A.jpg4AFB4604-A8B1-4682-84BF-792A6170C9A3.jpg871056CF-66A4-48FE-B485-3DF7A50FF021.jpgΣας δείχνω ότι επιλήψιμο μπορώ να δω οπτικα

----------


## johnkou

Να αλλαξεις τον μπλε πυκνωτη 2418 πρωτα

----------


## electronick1

> Να αλλαξεις τον μπλε πυκνωτη 2418 πρωτα


Στο μπαζερ χτυπάει κατευθείαν και από κοντά είναι έτσι857AA60A-B572-455B-AE6A-553816BCEDBB.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Αφου ειναι σκασμενος γιαυτο μετραει βραχυκυκλωμα,μπορεις να βαλεις την τηλεοραση και χωρις αυτον να δεις αν θα λειτουργησει και να πας να παρεις εναν αλλο αυριο.

----------


## electronick1

> Αφου ειναι σκασμενος γιαυτο μετραει βραχυκυκλωμα,μπορεις να βαλεις την τηλεοραση και χωρις αυτον να δεις αν θα λειτουργησει και να πας να παρεις εναν αλλο αυριο.


πως σου φαινετε εμπειρικα λες να πηρε και κατι αλλο στο λαιμο του?παντως τρανζιστορ και μεγαλο πυκνωτη που μετρησα φαινοντε οκ.

----------


## johnkou

Βαλτη μπροστα θα δουλεψει

----------


## electronick1

> Βαλτη μπροστα θα δουλεψει


Άλλαξα τον πυκνωτη(έβαλα έναν στα 3 kv δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρολο) και τώρα μολις πατησεισ το κουμπί κάνει ένα τσαφ και μόλις δώσεις εντολή να ανάψει από το χειριστήριο απλώς αναβοσβήνει το λεντ.

----------


## johnnyb

> Άλλαξα τον πυκνωτη(έβαλα έναν στα 3 kv δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρολο) και τώρα μολις πατησεισ το κουμπί κάνει ένα τσαφ και μόλις δώσεις εντολή να ανάψει από το χειριστήριο απλώς αναβοσβήνει το λεντ.


Τι χωρητικοτητα εχει ο πυκνωτης που εβαλες ?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Νίκο,
κατ΄ αρχή να με συγχωρείς γιατί δεν είχα προσέξει το τρίτο post σου που παρέθετες το μοντέλο της Philips και στο post 12 σου ζητώ 
να το δώσεις πάλι.
Το chassis αυτής της συσκευής είναι το MD2.22AA αλλά δυστυχώς Service Manual δεν διατίθεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.
Το μόνο που βρίσκεις στο Διαδίτκυο ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ είναι το Firmware της συσκευής από την ιστοσελίδα :

https://www.electronica-pt.com/esque...2.22aa)-57257/

Ο πυκνωτής φακής που άλλαξες κι ήταν διάτρητος από Υ.Τ. πρέπει να είναι 220 pF στα 2KV ή 3KV που γράφεις ότι έβαλες εσύ.
Αν η χωρητικότητά του δεν είναι 220 pF δεν θα δουλέψει η τηλεόραση.
Το TRN BU2520D παρ΄ ότι γράφεις ότι το μετράς καλό, άλλαξέ το. 
Είναι TRN μ΄ εσωτερική δίοδο κι αν η τάση έσκασε τον πυκνωτή μάλλον τ΄ έφαγε κι αυτό.
Πιστεύω μ΄ αυτές τις αντικαταστάσεις υλικών η τηλεόρασή σου να δουλέψει.
Σου είχα γράψει στο post 12 πως δοκιμάζεται στη τηλεόραση αν για τη βλάβη της ευθύνεται το TRN ενίσχυσης της Υ.Τ. (συγκεκριμένα  
για τη δική σου συσκευή το BU2520D).
Το ξεκολλάς βάζεις τη τηλεόραση στην πρίζα χωρίς αυτό και παρατηρείς αν σ΄ αυτή ανάψει το LED πράσινο και με συνδεδεμένο τον 
αποκωδικοποιητή πιάνει κανάλια μ΄ ήχο, φυσικά χωρίς να βλέπεις εικόνα.
Αν τέλος και μ΄ αλλαγή του BU2520D συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα πράγμα τ΄ οποίο απεύχομαι τότε άλλαξε τ΄ολοκληρωμένο κατακόρυφου
αποκλίσεως και πιστεύω πως θα σου φέρει εικόνα.
Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις και με μεγάλη προσοχή για την ασφάλεια σου κυρίως.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Papas00zas

Καλησπέρα Νίκο.
Το σασί της τηλεόρασης είναι στο αυτοκόλλητο κάτω δεξιά που γράφει S. 
Όσο για το τρανζίστορ δες ποιο έχει κοντά στον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής  (είναι αυτός που έχει τη βεντούζα του πάνω στον καθοδικό) και βάλε σε  παρακαλώ φωτογραφίες του σασί. 
Το σασί είναι αυτό της φωτογραφίας: 
http://monitor.espec.ws/section1/topic162478.html 
Να ξέρεις πάντως ότι βγάζουν θέματα σε υψηλή και τροφοδοσία.
Αν ο μη γένοιτο-που πραγματικά στο απεύχομαι-βγει θέμα που σχετίζεται με τον ΜΥΤ θες αυτόν εδώ: 
http://hrdiemen.com/reparation/flyback/model/8225 αλλά ας μην προτρέχουμε.

----------


## electronick1

Πάντως ρε γμτ μόλις την βάλεις στη μπριζα κ πατήσεις το κουμπί κάνει τσφ κι μετά αυτό το φυσιμα που σου σηκώνετε κ η τρίχα αν ακουμπήσεις στην οθόνη.Αλλα είναι πολύ στιγμιαίο ακούγετε πως πάει να ανάψει αλλά τελικά μαγνητισμός δεν ερχετε ποτέ στην οθόνη κ το λαμπάκι ξεκινάει να αναβοσβήνει.Οσον αφορά το πυκνωτακι δεν ξέρω εγώ το έδωσα στο παιδί στο κατάστημα κ μυ λέει βάλτο δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα,τώρα αν είναι το βγάζω να πάρω ένα με τα χαρακτηριστικά που κου δώσατε και θα πάρω και το τρανζίστορ BU.

----------


## johnnyb

Και που να δεις αν σε χτυπήσει η υψηλή  πως θα νιώσεις.

----------

mikemtb73 (28-08-18)

----------


## apavlidis

Πιθανώς βραχυκύκλωμα είτε σε οθόνη είτε στον υψηλής τάσης.
Επίσης δείτε τον πυκνωτή του υψηλής και το τρανζίστορ υψηλής



> Σαν βλάβη πως φαινετε;Σας φαινετε οικείο;

----------


## electronick1

Άλλαξα και το τρανζίστορ άλλαξα και τον πυκνώτη και δεν έγινε τιποτα.Αυτο που παρατήρησα όταν νύχτωσε.Ηταν όταν ανάψει για λίγο το πράσινο λαμπάκι πάει να βγάλει μια λάμψη που φαινετε άχνα αλλά με φίλτρο που έβαλα στο κινητό το κατέγραψα και μπορείτε να το παρατηρήσετε δεν ξέρω αν σας βοηθάει να βγάλετε συμπερασμα.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ακούς σφύριγμα;

----------


## electronick1

> Ακούς σφύριγμα;


Συμβαίνει ακριβώς αυτό πατάς το κουμπί πρασινίζει το λεντ ακούγετε ένα τσαφ βγάζει αυτό το φως όπως είδες και μετά τιποτα το πράσινο λεντ γίνετε κόκκινο που αναβοσβήνει και έπειτα δεν συμβαίνει τιποτα άλλο.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Νίκο,
μετά τον οπτικό έλεγχο που γράφεις ότι έχεις κάνει και τις αντικαταστάσεις των εξαρτημάτων (C=220 pF / 3KV & TRN : BU2520D) 
για ν΄ επισκευάσεις την τηλεόρασή σου θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις με τη συσκευή υπό τάση για ν΄ αποκλείσεις βλάβη 
στο PSU ή σε κάποιο άλλο τμήμα της συσκευής ( Horizontal, Vertical, Video, I.F. κ.λ.π.)
Ο συνάδελφος Δημήτρης Παπάς σου αναφέρει στο post 25 το Ρώσικο forum βmonitorβ ( site : http://monitor.espec.ws/section1/topic162478.html ).
Απ΄ αυτό λοιπόν και συγκεκριμένα από την ιστοσελίδα :
*http://archive.espec.ws/section324/file15275.html* πατώντας με το ποντίκι σου στην ένδειξη : *Π‘ΠΊΠ°ΡΠ°ΡΡ ΡΡΠ΅ΠΌΡ* *PHILIPS* *chassis* *MD**2.22*
μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το Service Manual της τηλεόρασής σου.
Όπως σου έγραψα στο post 12 αλλά και στο post 24 ξεκολάς το TRN BU2520D όπως επίσης κι όλες τις διόδους και τα jumpers από τ΄ άκρα εκείνα 
που πηγαίνουν στα διάφορα τμήματα της τηλεόρασης όλες τις τάσεις που βγάζει το παλμοτροφοδοτικό.
Βάζεις τη τηλεόραση στην πρίζα το βπληνβ του πολυμέτρου τ΄ ακουμπάς στο σασί (προσοχή όχι σε γείωση του παλμοτροφοδοτικού, αλλά σε μεταλ-
λική θωράκιση στο πίσω μέρος του πλαισίου) και το βσυνβ του πολυμέτρου στο σημείο που ενώνεται ο συλλέκτης του βγαλμένου BU2520D όπου 
πρέπει να μετράς 140V, στις δε καθόδους των διοδίων και σε jumpers που έχεις βγάλει στον αέρα τάσεις 8V, 13V κ.α. όπως το σχέδιο αναγράφει 
πάνω από τ΄ ανάλογα εξαρτήματα.
Αν βρίσκεις όλες τις τάσεις σωστές τότε η βλάβη σου βρίσκεται στον ενισχυτή οριζοντίου σαρώσεως δηλ. ή στον Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. ή σε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα 
γραμμής που φεύγει απ΄ αυτόν π.χ. IC κατακόρυφης σάρωσης.
Αν όμως δεν έχεις κάποια τάση από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό ή την έχεις μ΄ αλλοιωμένη τιμή τότε βγάζεις τη συσκευή από το ρεύμα και μετράς ωμικά 
αυτή τη γραμμή για να βρεις κάποιο εξάρτημα ελαττωματικό στο PSU και να τ΄ αντικαταστήσεις.
Επίσης ακόμα κι αν βρεις όλες τις τάσεις σωστές να βγαίνουν από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό κάθε φορά που θ΄ επανενώνεις μία μία γραμμή (τ΄ ελεύθερο 
άκρο jumper ή κάθοδο διοδίου) βγάζοντας και βάζοντας τη τηλεόραση στο ρεύμα θα παίρνεις μετρήσεις ώστε να βεβαιώνεσαι ότι η γραμμή που επανε-
νώνεις δουλεύει κανονικά και δεν υπάρχει ελαττωματικό εξάρτημα που βραχυκυκλώνει.
Εννοείται ότι το TRN BU2520D δεν το βάζεις επάνω ακόμα κι όταν έχεις μετρημένες με σωστές τάσεις όλες τις άλλες γραμμές που ξεκινούν από το 
παλμοτροφοδοτικό γιατί τότε κι εφόσον συνεχίζεις να μετράς 140V στο σημείο που ενώνεται ο συλλέκτης του, 
σημαίνει ότι έχεις βλάβη σε κάποια γραμμή που παρέχει τάσεις ο Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. (πολύ πιθανόν να πρέπει ν΄ αλλάξεις το IC : TDA8177) ή να παρουσιάζεται 
ελαττωματικό το TRN του E/W ή τέλος εάν κάνεις όλες τις προαναφερόμενες μετρήσεις κι αντικαταστάσεις υλικών και με το καινούργιο BU2520D 
κολλημένο πάνω στη PCB συνεχίζεται ν΄ υπάρχει η βλάβη να χρήζει αντικατάστασης ο Μ/Σ Υ.Τ. 
Δείξε μεγάλη προσοχή κατά τη διάρκεια των μετρήσεών σου όταν η συσκευή είναι υπό τάση για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια.
Να γνωρίζεις ακόμα ότι η συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση φέρει αρκετές προστασίες (OVP κ.ά.) όπως και μνήμες ROM, RAM & CPU που εάν έχουν καταστραφεί 
μπορεί να σε δυσκολέψουν πολύ στις μετρήσεις και να ΄ναι και πιθανή αιτία της βλάβης που παρουσιάζει η συσκευή σου πράγμα που απεύχομαι.
Ξεκίνησε λοιπόν με τις πρώτες μετρήσεις που σου υπέδειξα μ΄ όλες τις δέουσες φυσικά προφυλάξεις κι εφόσον διαθέτεις τις ανάλογες γνώσεις κι ελπίζω 
ότι θα βρεις τη λύση.
Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις με ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.
Φιλικά.
           Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Διορθώνω την ένδειξη που πρέπει να πατήσεις στα Ρώσικα για να κατεβάσεις το σχέδιο.
Είναι : Ckayatb cxemy PHILIPS chassis MD2.22

----------


## electronick1

> Νίκο,
> μετά τον οπτικό έλεγχο που γράφεις ότι έχεις κάνει και τις αντικαταστάσεις των εξαρτημάτων (C=220 pF / 3KV & TRN : BU2520D) 
> για ν΄ επισκευάσεις την τηλεόρασή σου θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις με τη συσκευή υπό τάση για ν΄ αποκλείσεις βλάβη 
> στο PSU ή σε κάποιο άλλο τμήμα της συσκευής ( Horizontal, Vertical, Video, I.F. κ.λ.π.)
> Ο συνάδελφος Δημήτρης Παπάς σου αναφέρει στο post 25 το Ρώσικο forum βmonitorβ ( site : http://monitor.espec.ws/section1/topic162478.html ).
> Απ΄ αυτό λοιπόν και συγκεκριμένα από την ιστοσελίδα :
> *http://archive.espec.ws/section324/file15275.html* πατώντας με το ποντίκι σου στην ένδειξη : *Π‘ΠΊΠ°ΡΠ°ΡΡ ΡΡΠ΅ΠΌΡ* *PHILIPS* *chassis* *MD**2.22*
> μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το Service Manual της τηλεόρασής σου.
> Όπως σου έγραψα στο post 12 αλλά και στο post 24 ξεκολάς το TRN BU2520D όπως επίσης κι όλες τις διόδους και τα jumpers από τ΄ άκρα εκείνα 
> ...


Το έκανα και αυτό.Με βγαλμένο το τρανζίστορ έβαλα σε λειτουργία την τηλεόραση για να δω αν κρατηθεί πράσινο το λεντ αλλά και πάλι κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο με τρανζίστορ η όχι.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μέτρησες τάση 140V D.C. με βγαλμένο το τρανζίστορ στο σημείο που πηγαίνει ο συλλέκτης του ;
Εφόσον γράφεις ότι με βγαλμένο το τρανζίστορ έχεις ακριβώς τ΄ ίδιο σύμπτωμα η βλάβη προέρχεται 
από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό.
Κατέβασε από την ιστοσελίδα που γράφω στο πιο πάνω post το σχηματικό (το banner γράφει στα Ρώσικα : 
Cκayaτb cxemy PHILIPS chassis MD2.22) κι ακολούθησε τη διαδικασία που σου περιγράφω.
Κάποια γραμμή που μεταφέρει τάση από το Μ/Σ του PSU είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη και βάζει σε προστασία την 
TV κόβοντας και τις άλλες τάσεις.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## electronick1

> Μέτρησες τάση 140V D.C. με βγαλμένο το τρανζίστορ στο σημείο που πηγαίνει ο συλλέκτης του ;
> Εφόσον γράφεις ότι με βγαλμένο το τρανζίστορ έχεις ακριβώς τ΄ ίδιο σύμπτωμα η βλάβη προέρχεται 
> από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό.
> Κατέβασε από την ιστοσελίδα που γράφω στο πιο πάνω post το σχηματικό (το banner γράφει στα Ρώσικα : 
> Cκayaτb cxemy PHILIPS chassis MD2.22) κι ακολούθησε τη διαδικασία που σου περιγράφω.
> Κάποια γραμμή που μεταφέρει τάση από το Μ/Σ του PSU είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη και βάζει σε προστασία την 
> TV κόβοντας και τις άλλες τάσεις.
> Φιλικά.
>          Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Το pdf δεν μου το βγαζει ολοκληρο ειναι κομμενες οι σελιδες.

----------


## Papas00zas

Το έχει κανονικά απλά δεν χωρούσε να το κάνει ολόκληρη σάρωση.Θα πρέπει να το τυπώσεις. Μας ενδιαφέρει πάντως το τμήμα του smps για την ώρα σύμφωνα με τα όσα γράφεις

----------


## electronick1

> Το έχει κανονικά απλά δεν χωρούσε να το κάνει ολόκληρη σάρωση.Θα πρέπει να το τυπώσεις. Μας ενδιαφέρει πάντως το τμήμα του smps για την ώρα σύμφωνα με τα όσα γράφεις


Ναι όμως τώρα δεν ξέρω που να στραφώ και τι να ψάξω.Η βλάβη μοιαζει να «ξέφυγε»

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Νίκο,
η σειρά που πρέπει ν΄ ακολουθήσεις για να βρεις τη βλάβη είναι η παρακάτω :
1. ξεκολλάς το BU2520D,
2. διακόπτεις το χαλκοδιάδρομο, (ξεκολλώντας τ΄ ένα άκρο του jumper αν υπάρχει), στ΄ άκρο του πηνίου 5573 
    (όχι εκείνο που είναι ενωμένο με το + του ηλεκτρολυτικού 2573 (2200 μF),
3. διακόπτεις στο σημείο που παραλληλίζονται οι 3573, 3574 (3,9Ω) (όχι εκείνο που ενώνονται με το + του 
    ηλεκτρολυτικού 2573 (2200 μF),
4. διακόπτεις στο σημείο που οι παράλληλες αντιστάσεις 3573, 3574 (3,9Ω) ενώνονται με το + του ηλεκτρολυτικού
    2573 (2200 μF),
5. διακόπτεις μετά το σημείο που ενώνεται το + του ηλεκτρολυτικού 2569 (47 μF) με την Κ της διόδου 6567 (BY229F) 
    και πριν την ένωση με την αντίσταση 3568,
6. διακόπτεις μετά το σημείο που το OUT του IC 7569 (LM780 :Cool:  ενώνεται με το + του ηλεκτρολυτικού 2565 (22 μF) και 
    την Α της διόδου 6563 (1N414 :Cool: ,
7. διακόπτεις το σημείο που ενώνεται τ΄ ένα άκρο της αντίστασης 3564 (39Ω), με τη Κ του zener 6564 (5V1),
8. διακόπτεις μετά το σημείο που παραλληλίζονται οι Κ των διόδων 6580 (BYD33), 6581 με τ΄ ένα άκρο του πυκνωτή 
    2581 (1 nF) και το + του ηλεκτρολυτικό 2580 (1000 μF).
Από το 2 έως το 8 είναι συνδέσεις στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή του παλμοτροφοδοτικού.
Εφόσον διαθέτεις ένα πολύμετρο το βάζεις στην ένδειξη 200V και με τον μαύρο ακροδέκτη στο β του σασί (κάποιο 
σημείο θωράκισης) και το κόκκινο στην αντίστοιχη θέση που σου γράφω παρακάτω εφόσον η τηλεόραση είναι στο ρεύμα 
πρέπει να μετράς :
-         περίπτωση 2, 3 & 4 : 28V,
-         περίπτωση    6        :  8V,
-         περίπτωση    7        :  5V, 
-         περίπτωση    8        : 25V.
Στο C του TRN BU2520D πρέπει να μετράς 140V.
(Για να μπορείς να τοποθετείς εύκολα το TRN κόλλησε στα C, B, E θηλυκά pins).
Εφόσον βρεις σωστές τις τάσεις βγάζοντας τη τηλεόραση από τη πρίζα ενώνεις τα σημεία του 
χαλκοδιαδρόμου που έχεις διακόψει στη περίπτωση 8, βάζεις τη τηλεόραση στη πρίζα και 
δοκιμάζεις πάλι για την ορθότητα των τιμών των τάσεων.
Βγάζεις τη TV από τη πρίζα κι ενώνεις τα σημεία που είχες διακόψει στη περίπτωση 7 και τη 
ξαναβάζεις στη πρίζα και ξαναμετράς τις τάσεις.
Κατ΄ αυτό τον τρόπο συνεχίζεις μέχρι ν΄ ενώσεις όλα τα σημεία που ΄χεις διακόψει σ΄ όλες 
τις περιπτώσεις.
Αν οι τάσεις είναι σωστές σ΄ οποιοδήποτε στάδιο κι αν βρίσκεσαι τ΄ ενδεικτικό LED μπροστά 
θ΄ ανάβει και θα παραμένει πράσινο.
Σ΄ όποια από τις περιπτώσεις συνδέοντας τα σημεία που ΄χες διακόψει τ΄ ενδεικτικό LED αναβοσβήνει 
κόκκινο σημαίνει ότι στη γραμμή εκείνη έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα και πρέπει να ψάξεις TRN, δίοδο, zener, IC 
ή ακόμη κι ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή που μπορεί να το προκαλεί.
Έτσι ελέγχεται το PSU.
Εκτέλεσε όλα αυτά τα βήματα με ΠΟΛΥ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ για τη προσωπική σου ασφάλεια κι εύχομαι να βρεις τη 
πολυπόθητη λύση και ν΄ επισκευάσεις τη τηλεόρασή σου.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

